# Question about the PT1911 (ejected brass has distinctive nick on rim)



## vistula (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello all, 
New to the forum. I have a PT1911 calibred in 9mm bought used and I notice that all the ejected brass has a distinctive nick on the rim - about 1/8" long, along the edge. Presumably this happens during the extraction/ejection process. Anyone seen something similar? Very happy with the pistol...takes the cheap Wolf ammo no problem and way more accurate than my Glock 22, although I've heard the accuracy with the latter is down to trigger technique.


----------

